# Indesit IWDC6125 Washer/Dryer Help



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Was given one of these washer/dryers by relatives who found it in their new house they moved in to recently but didn't want it.
Washes lovely but I can't get the dryer to dry properly. Never used one of these before and no instruction manual....looked on the Internet but I'm still none the wiser.
The heat is there but the clothes are not drying fully...they come out boiling hot but damp on every setting I've tried.
Obviously something I'm doing wrong but can't seem to find out what.
Does anyone have this model and can advise?
I can't find one but Is there a lint filter that needs cleaning maybe?
Have checked the water filter at the bottom of the machine and that is clean and free from dirt etc.
All help and advise much appreciated.
Thanks X


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

lisa0307 said:


> Was given one of these washer/dryers by relatives who found it in their new house they moved in to recently but didn't want it.
> Washes lovely but I can't get the dryer to dry properly. Never used one of these before and no instruction manual....looked on the Internet but I'm still none the wiser.
> The heat is there but the clothes are not drying fully...they come out boiling hot but damp on every setting I've tried.
> Obviously something I'm doing wrong but can't seem to find out what.
> ...


There is a manual online, but the most common reason is too many clothes left in after the wash cycle. It can wash more clothes than it can dry, so it's probably worth taking out the wet clothes, drying the drum with a cloth or towel, then putting wet clothes in a few at a time. You might need to split the load into 3 depending how much you washed, but it's usually 2. It could be worth getting an engineer to give it the once over to check it's working safely though.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

No experience with that make/model but did have a washer dryer years ago and it frustrated the hell out of me - as Elles says it won't dry the whole load in one go and I found it took way way longer to dry stuff than a tumble dryer. I was glad to see the back of it when it stopped working and go back to two separate machines.


----------



## Michebe (Mar 28, 2017)

We had a washer/dryer and as it got older the less it dried, we have lots of people out to look at it when it stopped working and they would fix it only for it to break again as soon as they went so we decided to just use it as a washer and air dried the clothes until we could afford a proper drier, and when it evetually properly broke we replaced it with a washer only. Even when it was new it never dried everything completely and i would put the clothes on an airer for an hr or so to finish it off
.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Buying some good tumble dryer balls to go in with the washing will help it to dry better/faster too


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Michebe said:


> We had a washer/dryer and as it got older the less it dried, we have lots of people out to look at it when it stopped working and they would fix it only for it to break again as soon as they went so we decided to just use it as a washer and air dried the clothes until we could afford a proper drier, and when it evetually properly broke we replaced it with a washer only. Even when it was new it never dried everything completely and i would put the clothes on an airer for an hr or so to finish it off
> .


This ^

I had an Indesit and while it was a good washer (compared to my previous washing machine) it was terrible at drying. After two years I got rid as it was costing me more then buying new machines, I now have two separate machines and haven't looked back.


----------



## TallulahCat (Dec 31, 2015)

My washer dryer takes a LONG time to dry anything. The drum is small so the clothes don't have much space to move around in there. A pair of jeans would take about an hour and a half. I wouldn't even consider drying a full load in it. I don't have space for two machines, but it's helpful for the occasional item needed in a hurry.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

I found the manual 
http://laundry.manualsonline.com/manuals/mfg/indesit/iwdc_6125_s.html
there is a download pdf link just above "instruction for use"


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I've never heard any good stuff really about the combined washer/dryers. I prefer to use two separate machines.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

The holiday cottage we used to go to had one, we found the best method was to remove the washing and tumble any synthetics first, while this was drying we would hang up cotton items. When the synthetics were dry the cottons had dried enough to tumble in a decent enough time.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Washer driers are notoriously RUBBISH at drying clothes. They take FOREVER, and can only do small amounts at a time, so if you do a full load of washing you need to dry it in about 4 separate "loads".

http://docs.whirlpool.eu/_doc/19507398902_UK.pdf


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

I've never had a good experience with a washer/dryer. When I had one, I ended up only using it for washing and buying a cheap dryer. The amount of energy they take for not drying clothes, it's cheaper to buy a dryer!


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your replies...very much appreciated x


----------

